# Round 2 Future Models



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

So, with IHobby, was there anything new really shown?

We got to see:
A box of the JJPrise (which has been shown for over a year now)
Reliant Re-issue
Klingon BOP Re-Issue
Romulan BOP Re-Issue
Enterprise B Re-Issue
Klingon D-7 Re-Issue
Pilgrim Observer Re-Issue

Oh, and the 1/650 Enteprise(R2's spelling not mine) that glows in the dark which is really the Defiant if I remember correctly.

So anyway, not trying to bash them, Really, but what are we seeing that is new?

I have noticed that Phantom Stranger has been MIA for some time now, and I would really like to hear from him if they have ANYTHING original in the pipeline. It just seems so gimmicky to re-issue your re-issues, but this time with or without previous glow in the dark gimmick.

I don't want this to turn into a Troll fest, so please everyone, just constructive comments or ideas that dont' go off the deep end of the emotional spectrum.

so here it is:

"HEY PHANTOM STRANGER, whats the deal with all the re-issues? Surely you guys re-popping all the AMT stuff has gotten enough money for at least one new Star Trek tooling right?"


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gee James, wonder who you meant about the emotional deep end comment LOL.

To be honest, I question if the repops have sold well at all for Round 2. Dead silence on the 1/350 TOS E, which leads me to believe it won't be happening. Cancelling the Akira. And I doubt the JJPrise will be a huge seller, IF the repops are not cutting it. It also must be costing them money each time to put out corrrective decals, since they can't seem to spell and their quality control is poor. This glow in the dark release smacks at desperation to me. I just don't think they have the finances for a new tooling

So Phantom Stranger, care to comment? Silence can be damning you know.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

It would be nice to hear the latest status on the 1/350th but it seems like *EVERY TIME *we start a thread about this, some post go off the deep end.
So without further to do.....................
http://s0.ilike.com/play#Demi+Lovato:Here+We+Go+Again:136949171:m31467719
-Jim


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

i didnt ask about the 1/350, just any new trek models. Phantom even post at all anymore?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You're right James Tiberius.
I'm sorry.
I stand corrected.
-Jim


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I Don't think we can expect anything new from R2. 

I emailed them at the end of Aug asking the status of any new Star Trek kits, specifically the 1/350 TOS E. They never even responded. I emailed again in Sept same response- None.

Even their blog reports are few and far between. The silent treatment along with all the goof's lately don't give me a good feeling about the future of R2.

I don't need a new Lief Ericsson, I made my own from the UFO mystery ship.
I don't want a JJprise, I have an original D-7 to build, I don't want any of the Dark Shadows figures, I think a glow in the dark Enterprise does smack of desperation. The only thing I think I will buy from them coming up is the Romulan repop. 

Now Pegasus, They are doing some nice stuff.

Just my thoughts.
Mark


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

R2s blog reports are usaully about a month apart but they've had 2 in a weeks time this month sojust maybe they are starting to get better at blogging.:tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

isn't there already a thread about this?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah there has been multiple threads on the non-production of the 1/350 E kit! Very big subject to gripe about!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> isn't there already a thread about this?



Honestly, after all the threads about techniques that have been discussed a million times, is this a complaint?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> isn't there already a thread about this?


Yes,and there should be more.....as many as it takes for R2 to start delivering on the commitment they made a year and a half ago to do the 1/350 TOS Enterprise!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just read over at the CultTV blog that he(Steve) talked to Tom Lowe of R2 at iHobby and was told the 1/350 TOS Enterprise is not scheduled at this time due to costs. Go see for yourself over at his blog, but it appears that the kit is dead for now.

Bummer, stinks, #@$%, 

Whatever. I expected it, but to hear it from the horses mouth really stinks.

Mark


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey,I would like to see a GLOW Enterprise! I made a suggestion to that effect here about a year ago,maybe they heard me. I am a GITD fan,and am diggin' the new glow releases. I did notice a difference in the new glow Hunchback kit,the glow plastic seems to be a weaker quality than that of the previous Witch kit. It just does'nt look the same to me. I hope they don't cheap-out now,just when they are gonna repop ALL the monsters in Glow!! I knew better than to hope for a Big "E" tho',I hope I'm wrong there.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, my question still stands, ANY new Trek kits other than re-pops. it doesnt have to be a 1/350 Enterprise.

I'd take a 1k reliant, or even a styrene tribble...... Anything!

I feel that I and many others have shelled out enough money to R2 that we deserve at least a response.

Trek is literally stagnate while other properties like Lost in Space and War of the Worlds are flourishing with other companies. Those shows/movies have 2 or 3 different subjects and they are doing great. You cant tell me there isnt any good source material or ships out there in the Trek Universe(s).

I could honestly take a no on a big E, but there seems to be nothing fresh coming. And re-pops will run out, even if they all get the glow treatment.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

this year my retail business (halloween) has been down 60 to 70 percent. my UPS driver also owns a flower shop. he said his business is down by the same percent.
i would guess that its similar for every business that doesnt sell necessities, including hobby shops. 
in that light, at the present, its understandable that they, R2, are proceeding slowly and cautiously. (remember, the moebius and pegasus stuff are kits of subjects that have never been done accurately before, so comparing their sales with the trek stuff is apples and oranges. )


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> this year my retail business (halloween) has been down 60 to 70 percent. my UPS driver also owns a flower shop. he said his business is down by the same percent.
> i would guess that its similar for every business that doesnt sell necessities, including hobby shops.
> in that light, at the present, its understandable that they, R2, are proceeding slowly and cautiously. (remember, the moebius and pegasus stuff are kits of subjects that have never been done accurately before, so comparing their sales with the trek stuff is apples and oranges. )


The Enterprise has never been done accurately, that is why it should be done, and would sell well!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Agree,Look at how many new large scale aircraft kits are being done in the $100.00 range,and there are more on the way.You would think that Sci-Fi modellers would support a kit of the Enterprise.It is the subject that sells, regardless of the economic conditions.If a company is saying it is too expensive to kit a $100.00 model,I'd say they are in deep financial trouble,and no amount of repops are going to save them.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

RSN said:


> The Enterprise has never been done accurately, that is why it should be done, and would sell well!!



The 1/1000 version is quite accurate isn't it?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thats debateable about the 1k version.

look at the refits, 1/350 is a much better representation than the 1k version. 

But as I have posted on here before its not just about a large 1/350 TOS kit, I'm asking about ANY new Trek kits. The JJprise has been "planned" for over a year and all we've seen is the same Box repeatedly. 

I'm guessing they really are doing poorly, or at least their silence isnt doing them any good either way.

So.....

Phantom Stranger, care to comment on Anything?! Something? 

Bad news is still news. Your company would still garner more respect from the buyers if you just said "sorry, only old kits from now on."

That way we know not to anticipate anything except cars like the Batmobile and repops from R2.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You know, I don't usually buy kits to support a company when it's a kit I don't like, but I might just do so in this case - I might actually buy a JJPrise, at least for kitbashing...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

KUROK said:


> The 1/1000 version is quite accurate isn't it?


Sorry, I like big scale, the 1/1000 is very good! My bad!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess it's back to Aircraft and Armor for this old modeler.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, from the sounds of it there won't
be a 350....

Lifted this from Steve Site..

*Of course, the big question everyone has for Round 2 is whether they will produce the 1:350 Classic Enterprise. I had discussions with several of the people at Round 2, including Tom Lowe, the president. As of right now, that kit is not scheduled. The company has concerns over the cost of tooling the project and I was told that directly by Mr. Lowe. He wants to produce that kit and hopes that they can do it in the future. In my conversation with him and everyone else at the booth, I emphasized that the product would be popular and discussed my sales potential for the kit. I also focused in on the fact that new product outsells reissues by a considerable margin.*


http://culttvman.com/main/?p=14127

A big THANKS to Steve for asking the question at the Show for
those of us too broke to go... :thumbsup:

But, I don't think shes going to be made guys..


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

No offense but for every one who seems to be complaing about R2s lack of producing new kits, would you all like some cheese to go with your WHINE?????:tongue:
Yes I too would like to see TOS E in 1/350 but WHAT is the point of whineing every so often? Geez people get a LIFE!!!!!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Irishtrek, I started this thread to ask "why only re-pops, wheres the new product." not to whine, its an honest question since i buy and build their models.

I also asked to keep this topic from going into bashing. You are not helping on either.

Constructive comments are welcome, but yours were just rude.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me preface by saying I obviously need to tread lightly here. Why?

I can't say anything that can be construed as anything other than what I mean.
I can't say certain things about our business.
I can't say anything that is untrue.
I can't be bitter for being the target of the consumer's ire.
I can't make it sound any better or worse than what it is.
In no certain order.
1. I've got a bad habit of doing two typos- I miss one or the other "R"s in EnteRpRise. and I often forget to capitalize the "T" in Trek. I'm human. I make mistakes. I suck. Whatever. When it makes it to the product I'm to blame. What you've seen is an unfinished packaging mockup that was made in incredible haste but otherwise looks pretty darn good.
2. I'm hit and miss on board postings and blog posts because I'm just that busy. Product is late. My priority is to get it out asap that means less time being social. I haven't been checking the boards as often as I have before because of my workload but when I have, there really wasn't much for me to add to the conversation. I hope to write weekly blogs but I only write when I have something worth writing about. Box layout and instruction sheets- not that inspiring.
3. 1:350 Enterprise (see I can do it) other than the New Movie Enterprise is the only new kit on our 2011 plan. Just because it is on the plan doesn't mean it will happen on time or otherwise. We've been too busy with other things -like production art, nailing down the Batmobile and doing our two biggest shows in the month of October- to even be able to discuss ideas to make this kit happen. The big E is the only thing we in product development consider to be the next newly tooled kit. If ultimately we are told it won't happen, we have other ideas to explore but it is the only thing we want to focus on. If that's the only thing we are doing, that's the only thing to talk about.
4. Repops. It's what we do and we'll do more. We try to make them irresistible with things like changes to the bottom of the Enterprise (did it again but caught myself) 1701B saucer and adding a pair of Tholian Web spinners to the Tholian Web edition of the Enterprise. Both were on display at the show but were not reported on. I'll show them in a blog soon. Not to mention bringing back kits that no one thought would ever be brought back.
5. Our model kit sales are strong. Our company has had a great year. We aren't going away and we make ourselves available to consumers for better or worse. I would say more but I'm not looking to pick a fight.
6. We only showed product for release through June of next year. We'll announce late 2011 plans at Wonderfest.

Please don't expect any other direct response to this or any other thread. I just don't have time right now. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

PhantomStranger said:


> Let me preface by saying I obviously need to tread lightly here. Why?
> 
> I can't say anything that can be construed as anything other than what I mean.
> I can't say certain things about our business.
> ...


That's good enough for me. I hope it all works out and you can produce what you want. I know I have been one of the a$$'s about this, but I don't want to throw away money on 3 versions of a kit I built in 1970! Good luck to you, (or break a leg?)! I may just pick up that Batmobile for your honesty! And maybe Captain America.... : )


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for replying and your honest answers. Thats all I was hoping for.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for listening,Jamie.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

as a dyslexic and a user if photoshop, I can understand the errors. Photoshop doesn't have spell check and folks with dyslexia do tend to drop letters or put them in the wrong order.

Not saying PS had dyslexia but I'm positive they use a graphics program to make the text, not a word processing program that would catch misspellings.

I am tickled pink over Round 2's efforts.

I was in with the wolfpack when I responded in this or another thread that speaks critically of Round 2. After thinking about it, I like my crow medium-well.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That guy is a saint...I frequent music collector message boards and the vibe is much the same. And I've seen more than one record producer frequent the boards and finally quit interacting with their customers there for good because of the amount of abuse they take. Believe it or not these companies do not HAVE to communicate with us in any way other than by releasing their product.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for answering Phantom, I am satisfied with your answers.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad to hear the 1/350 E still has a fighting chance. As for the Tholian ships in the kit, I figured that would be the case.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> That's good enough for me. I hope it all works out and you can produce what you want. I know I have been one of the a$$'s about this, but I don't want to throw away money on 3 versions of a kit I built in 1970! Good luck to you, (or break a leg?)! I may just pick up that Batmobile for your honesty! And maybe Captain America.... : )


Yes, but your not the only guy out there.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

PhantomStranger said:


> adding a pair of Tholian Web spinners to the Tholian Web edition of the Enterprise.


Cool! All the more reason to pick one up, nice to get an official clarification on that.


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, Jamie. I'm just a causal browser of the HT boards, but a print graphic designer by trade, model fan as one of my hobbies…I think you guys are doing a great job with the retro reissue packaging and can appreciate all the of (invisible) effort it must take to recreate old school camera-ready art via AI, psd, etc…

You (all) are doing a great job at R2! 

J…

PS: Can't wait to see the Reliant reissue!


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok,
I'm going to chime in to say that in my opinion sci-fi modelling is enjoying something of a renaissance at present. With the kits from Round 2, Moebius and Pegasus out at the moment there is a lot more choice than, say, five years ago. We are also not at the mercy of a certain internet auction house for kits that suddenly dried up a long time ago.
I am in the process of building an AMT spock kit, something which would have cost a small fortune not so long ago and am looking at the 1:1000 refit and wondering if it is lightable. Yes, it would be great to have a 1:350 TOS enterprise but I am very pleased with the re-releases from Round-2 which compliment the new kits from Moebius and Pegasus.
As I live across the pond in England I have to say that those of you in the USA benefit from a much better pricing deal. The refit cost me £33 from the local model shop, the equivalent of $52 so please, be grateful for small mercies like not having VAT. 
Anyway, just wanted to add something positive to the table!

Clactonite


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, Jamie.
My fingers will be crossed until that big E is officially announced. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Folks,

It seems to me that every time a company tries to do something and then encounters delays or cancellations, there's always someone to pounce on them. These guys owe us exactly SQUAT. They provide product to us for us to either buy or not buy (preferably to all councerned, buy!) Of course any company wants customer feedback and perhaps some insight into the demand of their core audience. It only makes sense.

What I don't understand is the need to beat them up for doing so. Kudos to RSN and others for discovering the error of their ways, believe me dude, we've all done it every once in a while. It's only natural to express dismay at decisions we don't understand from our points of view. But our only vote here is with our money, it's their company....they paid for the license, the molds, the materials, the labor, the advertising, the distribution, etc. 

For myself I'll wish them (and any company that adds to our hobby) every success and will buy what I feel is worth buying. That's all I have to offer, it's all that can be expected of a customer. Let's not have higher expectations of the manufacturers than they have of us....it'll only lead to further disappointment. Where's the fun in that?

Tib


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Phantom,

That post you put here was a gift of frankness, and it's much, much appreciated, at least by me, and I've been critical.

Thanks so much.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

James Tiberius said:


> Irishtrek, I started this thread to ask "why only re-pops, wheres the new product." not to whine, its an honest question since i buy and build their models.
> 
> I also asked to keep this topic from going into bashing. You are not helping on either.
> 
> Constructive comments are welcome, but yours were just rude.


James, the comments I made were not dorected at you but at those who 'seem' to be whineing and I also made an attempt to be saracisitc/humorous as indicated by this:tongue:
Sorry, but I was not trying to be 'out of line, instead I was merely pointing out that others on this thread were getting out of line with the negative posts aimed at R2 and PhantomStranger.
As for the post that PS made thank you for the update.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> What I don't understand is the need to beat them up for doing so. Kudos to RSN and others for discovering the error of their ways, believe me dude, we've all done it every once in a while. It's only natural to express dismay at decisions we don't understand from our points of view. But our only vote here is with our money, it's their company....they paid for the license, the molds, the materials, the labor, the advertising, the distribution, etc.
> 
> Tib


Anyone who can't admit they made a mistake will have a tough time with life. I may "blow hard" but I am always quick to apologize when I know I was wrong or crossed the line.

Build on my friends! Between all my rants, I have fallen a bit short of my pledge to build a model a month this year. With two months to go I have only built 8!

Ron


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I didn't mention any names RSN, nor did I mean to imply any particular target, just a sentiment I felt the need to share.

No offense intended at all!

Tib


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> I didn't mention any names RSN, nor did I mean to imply any particular target, just a sentiment I felt the need to share.
> 
> No offense intended at all!
> 
> Tib


I wasn't offended, I was grateful that you noticed my admission of being wrong on the whole thing. Thank you! (I hate writing these things when you can't hear the tone of the voice in my head. I never write in anger, just observation in casual conversation!)

Peace to all, we are all family here!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> Thanks, Jamie.
> My fingers will be crossed until that big E is officially announced. Good luck to us all.


Won't it be hard to hold the air brush with your fingers crossed like that?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jamie, It's always nice to see you post. I love the insights you guys and Moebius give us on the process of getting a kit to market.

Your post seems more positive on the BIG Enterprise than what Mr. Lowe told CultTVman at iHobby. This is from CTVM's web page.

" I had discussions with several of the people at Round 2, including Tom Lowe, the president. As of right now, that kit is not scheduled. The company has concerns over the cost of tooling the project and I was told that directly by Mr. Lowe. He wants to produce that kit and hopes that they can do it in the future."

Given that it is not scheduled, it seems that any 2011 release would be unrealistic. I can't speak for others, but for me the only beef I have is that we were told the big E was greenlighted and on the way. Then we were told it was delayed a few months, but it is still coming. Then nothing until the Wonderfest survey, and the news that it might not happen.

If R2 can't/won't do it please just tell us. I don't want you to bet the company on this kit. I do think it would be a big hit, but what do I know.
If I know it's not coming-fine. I won't be happy but I will understand.

If I can switch topics for a moment, will the Leif Ericson be back dated with the longer neck? Will it have lights? Will it have the sounds of space record?

Thanks again, I know you guys are busy and I really appreciate your posting here.

Mark


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the rationale and very good response. Too many of the fanatics, I am one but a rationale one, on here don't realize it is a business to Round 2, Moebius, and all the others. Sometimes it sounds like small kids in a toy store, I want, I want, I want! No you can't have that. Oh but why not, (shrill screaming right now) I'm going to hold my breath til I die! The members of this site are likely the biggest market out there for something like a big Enterprise. I will buy one for sure but the purchases you can depend on from this site would barely dent the bill to make this. It is likely to be profitable and they should have good data on that from the previous 1/350 starship kits, but it is still a dicey and a bit uncertain proposition. Some people on here need think a bit and realize this is business for these guys and most people are in business to make a profit. They also have limited resources for doing that and have to be careful with them. They may be enthusiasts themselves but first and foremost they are businessmen. Cut them some slack and realize the fortune you have in getting what we are getting from them. They do owe us a good product when they produce one and should be honest with us as customers but they don't owe us specific wishes and demands.

Bob K.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I probably won't make any friends with this comment.

We are in the middle of an unprecedented recession in our country, with skyrocketing unemployment. My experience with 22 years of helping to put on WonderFest shows me that model-building is mostly a blue collar passtime, and the age of the builders is drifting into middle age--both demographics hit hard by the economy.

Companies have to think really hard about large, newly-tooled premium kits with overpriced licenses. Will they recover tooling costs? Will there be enough of us to buy them? Worse still, are hobby distributors and hobby shops turning their noses up at large and expensive kits?

Hate to break the news to folks, but Moebius, Atlantis, Polar Lights, Pegasus, Monarch--and anyone else--really don't owe *us* anything at all. They are not somehow prevented from changing their minds about a release if conditions turn unfavorable. They owe *themselves* financial solvency. If they fail, they lose money and go out of business. And we lose, because no further kits come out by their company!

I think it's a miracle that any new tooling is being done for 2011. If I were them, I might tread water with repops until there was an economic recovery. The fact that they take a chance on us in times like this, well, I think we ought to appreciate them more. They are fans themselves and go the extra mile to sell us very accurate sci-fi kits.

About 15 years ago, at a hobby trade show, I asked a Revell-Monogram rep what the scale of the Babylon 5 Starfury kit was going to be. He and the other R-M guys huddled a moment, then he turned to me and said "It's science fiction. It doesn't _have_ a scale."

Thankfully, all of the companies I named three paragraphs ago give us more respect than that!

I only get on my soapbox because threads that tear down these folks just tick me off. We don't have to act like whiny teenagers when what we want might be delayed a bit. Let's support these companies to the very end. We are lucky to have them. After all, they've given us an unexpected mini-rennaisance of plastic sci-fi modeling. 

Now let's get back to nitpicking how many rivets are on the LIS robot's tread plate or something! 

Build a model!

Lee


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Lee Staton said:


> I probably won't make any friends with this comment.
> 
> Lee


One here, Lee

Good post, good points - and as one of the middle-aged, blue-collar, recently employed, money-tight people I can't argue with anything you said

:thumbsup:

Ken


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

We all need to stop speculating about why they are not doing it. It is their decision to make. Businesses know how to weather these storms, and Round 2 is no different. They have announced that they still plan to make the kit. It has not been cancelled, yet, so let them deal with their reasons without us spreading rumors!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Excellent, Lee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, thank you Lee! all the whining and crying + the same about the TOS 350 E. If it comes out you know there will be people that will still whine and cry that its not accurate, they got this wrong, why didnt they do this, why not that, the decals are wrong, why the dirt ring or why no dirt ring. blah blah blah. I almost hope they dont release it just to put it to those people who cant shut up about it. Beating a dead horse indeed!
p.s.(off thread) I laughed out loud at the guy who, in another thread about the JJ prise design, stated " they raped my childhood" and to use one from another "get a life"


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

So, the upshot is that the 1/350 TOS Enterprise is still top of their list for Star Trek kits, but at this time, Round 2 wil not commit the funds to tool it.

So...after the JJprise comes out in ~April 2011, will that mean no new Star Trek kits for a very long time?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

_So...after the JJprise comes out in ~April 2011, will that mean no new Star Trek kits for a very long time?_

Not necessarily. It's unlikely any large-scale (physically large, that is) will be coming out. On the other hand, R2 will probably keep something in the pipes to maintain cash flow. I wouldn't be surprised, for instance, to see a 1/2500 Kelvin, 1/1000 Miranda or 1/1000 Oberth at some near-future (next five years) date, especially if the retooled Miranda sells well. Even though R2 doesn't make as much per unit on the smaller kits, it's a lot easier to sell a lot of them as impulse sale items ($20.00 or less), as opposed to kits we have have to plan and budget for ($50-75 or more each).

Don't write them off yet.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

And after the JJ prise fails miserably (like the rest of the movie merchandising effort) then what?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the jjprise will do pretty well, its supposedly in scale w/ the other 2500 stuff, its a NEW trek model, and theres tons of kitbash potential.

Tiberious, where DO you stand on any of this, you've written a letter, you've praised them, you've done some complaining, yada yada yada, I can't keep up with the flip flop.

I intend to get New Trek kits and the RBOP, I already have nicely built and "accurate" models of the Reliant, Ent. B, KBOP, and the re-issue Enterprise. I dont need to buy more repops.

While I appreciate Phantoms response i dont think we'll see the Large Gray Lady from them.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I for one am grateful for the repops and ANYTHING new; if you don't like it, bash it into something else! These ARE ridiculous times and I thought the hobby was dying ten years ago. Thank you round 2 for the renewed effort!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Tiberious said:


> And after the JJ prise fails miserably (like the rest of the movie merchandising effort) then what?


Then R2 writes off the cost of _one standard-sized_ kit, and likely regroups with another movie-era release, since those seem to be the most dependable cash cow. That's a hit most companies can take.

And, contrary to what a lot of us hard-core fans think, JJ-Trek was pretty darned successful, and the design is likely to (sadly, in my opinion- I still think it's ugly) be around for a while. Then again, I don't have to like it. It just has to make Mr. Lowe money.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

JT - No flip-flop, at no point do I contradict myself. To quote space seed: "We can be against him and admire him all at the same time." as you're not Vulcan I don't think I need to explain this concept to you.

I want them to produce the 1/350 TOS-E, I want them to be a successful company, I like their repops, but prefer more new content even if it's just making the kits more accurate or tossing in something appropriate to the kit (Tholian ships). I don't like that they are dragging their feet on this kit and not responding to requests for status/plans for production, but understand that it's their right to do so.

As for my poor assessment of the JJprise and its ability to sell well, based on my assessment of the poor sales of related efforts....well, that's my opinion and my right.

Tib

Seems clear enough to me.....not that my opinion matters much.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Here is some good news at 1/350 scale...

http://culttvman.com/main/

Don
IPMS 32708


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Phantom just shot this down in another thread. Not unlike the typos. 

Odd, becuase it was definitely a list sent to distributors.

Looks like we won't know until Wonderfest, if then.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, doesn't that make most of us look pretty stupid?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

...pretty guilable, too.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Guess its repops forever. Thanks AMT for your toolings.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I still hope to see a newly tooled K'Tinga.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just a reminder: Kindly refrain from posting comments of a political nature. This is REALLY not the place for it.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

What political postings do you refer to?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The remarks in question have been deleted. 

Suffice it to say no one comes to Hobbytalk in order to read unsolicited opinions re: the economy.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

spindrift said:


> ...pretty guilable, too.


Well considering what PS said just last week I knew it was too good to be true and I doubt the people that run R2 wood decide to put out a 350 tos E so soon after the post he made on SSM last week. It's called using some common senes.:wave: In the mean time let's keep our fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lee Staton said:


> I probably won't make any friends with this comment.
> 
> We are in the middle of an unprecedented recession in our country, with skyrocketing unemployment. My experience with 22 years of helping to put on WonderFest shows me that model-building is mostly a blue collar passtime, and the age of the builders is drifting into middle age--both demographics hit hard by the economy.
> 
> ...


What he said! :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I somehow missed Lee's post but, as usual, I agree with every point he makes.

Especially the "build a model" part.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BUILD them?! *headsmack*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The last line in the post Lee made.
A question for Phantom Stranger, does R2 have any interest at this time in doing the other kits PL had in mind when they got gobbled up by RC2?
I know one of them was the 1000 scale refit and I was just wondering about the others.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The almost-ready 1/350 K'Tinga?
The 1/1000 Voyager?
The 1/1000 new-tool K7?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Of all the ships seen in the original series, and there weren't many, I would have to say that the "Botany Bay" gets my vote as a new kit. Like the series themselves, all the designs in the shows that followed had too much "eye candy", to make them enjoyable. I like the sleek, clean style of the original series as well as the first 6 films. Of course, what scale to do a "Botany Bay" in? It should be in scale with an Enterprise kit. 1/1000 seems like it would be a bit too small. Should the 1/350 E ever grace my shelf, a "Botany Bay" in the same scale would look VERY nice!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I've always wanted the Tholian Ship, and it could be made into the Aurora with optional parts....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

RSN said:


> Of all the ships seen in the original series, and there weren't many, I would have to say that the "Botany Bay" gets my vote as a new kit. Like the series themselves, all the designs in the shows that followed had too much "eye candy", to make them enjoyable. I like the sleek, clean style of the original series as well as the first 6 films. Of course, what scale to do a "Botany Bay" in? It should be in scale with an Enterprise kit. 1/1000 seems like it would be a bit too small. Should the 1/350 E ever grace my shelf, a "Botany Bay" in the same scale would look VERY nice!


I think that would depend on how big one wants the Botany Bay to be.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I think that would depend on how big one wants the Botany Bay to be.


All too true. Everyone has their own idea of the "perfect size" model. As I said, were one to be done, it would be nice to have it in scale with any Enterprise!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I for one would like to see them redo the 1/537 refit and put out a kit of the Excelsior in the same scale as well as optional parts for the E-B along with the NX version of the Excelsior.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

We all want a 1/350 TOS _Enterprise._ How about a 1/350 Klingon D7 Battlecruiser to match? And certainly 1/24 or 1/18 shuttlecraft _Galileo,_ too? Include some alternate decals.

Maybe they'd be interested in a set of drawings? 

How about the freighter _Huron_ from TAS' "The Pirates Of Orion"?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> We all want a 1/350 TOS _Enterprise._ How about a 1/350 Klingon D7 Battlecruiser to match? And certainly 1/24 or 1/18 shuttlecraft _Galileo,_ too? Include some alternate decals.
> 
> Maybe they'd be interested in a set of drawings?
> 
> How about the freighter _Huron_ from TAS' "The Pirates Of Orion"?


Actually, it seems to me a large scale Galileo 7 Shuttlecraft should be able to be made with lots of detail at a much lower cost than a big Enterprise. But I could be wrong!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^
A 1/24 scale _Galileo_ = about 13in.
A 1/18 scale _Galileo_ = about 17in.
A 1/12 scale _Galileo_ = about 26in.

Of course that's based on my just under 26ft. shuttlecraft.

Take your pick.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> ^^
> A 1/24 scale _Galileo_ = about 13in.
> A 1/18 scale _Galileo_ = about 17in.
> A 1/12 scale _Galileo_ = about 26in.
> ...


I'll take three 1/18 scale please!! : ) Oh.......if only they would!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think the top of my list (and in my case I include the 1/350 TOS E) would be a nice sized, ACCURATE Galileo Shuttlecraft. A shuttle with a crew, full interior, and is about 14-18" long would be perfect IMO.

That said, I'm going to use the Tholian ed. starship (Defiant) to build with my 7 year old since it won't be about paint and much in the way of filling and sanding. Seems like a good starter kit for her.

Tib


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

so with R2's latest blog post and removal its safe to assume thing are a cluster #!*& there.

Repops R Us: R2

This company is really doing great with the repops too, you can get a Dec. Reliant just in time for Easter!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think that they realized that posting about delays only encourages us


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah we'll get the 350th E if they do a new kit- all this other talk about other new kits is just that....talk and wishing. Enough has been done on the big E already it will be the one they do in the next 18 months..keep your fingers crossed!


----------

